

Script to (1) log into remote box, (2) connect to MySQL db - jdolitsky
http://jdolitsky.blogspot.com/2012/02/shell-script-to-1-log-into-remote-box-2.html

======
lutusp
What's the point of all this complexity? Since the system already has and uses
SSH, why not do it in one line?

    
    
        # ssh hostname "echo 'use db; show tables' | mysql -p(password)"
    

Or, for a remote, interactive MySQL session that prompts for a password:

    
    
        # ssh -t hostname mysql -p
    

The linked content is overkill.

